# DURHAM REGION/GTA- Bunny Needs a New Home



## fluffy_bunny (Sep 1, 2014)

I have an adorable 4-year old female Holland lop rabbit who needs to be re-homed. Unfortunately, I am starting college and will no longer be able to give her the care and attention she deserves. I've had her for all 4 years so she means a lot to me and this has been a VERY hard decision. I'd preferably like her to go to someone who is knowledgeable about rabbits and is aware of the costs involved (vet care, food, etc), and will keep her as an indoor bunny. She does urinate frequently but she was tested and everything came back normal.

She is spayed, litter box trained and will come with her cage, food, hay, litter, carrier, and other accessories. I might be willing to negotiate a free first-time vet visit or something like that. Please, she is not snake-food or a child's birthday present.

I'm from the Durham Region (Ajax, Ontario). Please reply to this or message me if you are interested or know anybody that is, thanks!


----------



## fluffy_bunny (Sep 1, 2014)

Pictures


----------

